
Reverb.com’s Marketplace for Musicians Tunes Up with $25M - atom_enger
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/04/reverb-coms-marketplace-for-musicians-tunes-up-with-25-million/
======
be_erik
Always nice to see Chicago's tech scene get this kind of coverage.

